# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  lỗi trình duyệt google chrome : the application was unable to start correctly (0xc00000a5). Click OK

## thutrang203

em đang xài win 7 ultimate. hum nay đang ol đột nhiên mất điện,sau khi vào safe mode xong, restart lại thì vào google chrome nó báo cái lỗi chết tiệt kia. gỡ ra cài lại bản khac vẫn báo lỗi như vậy (em dùng revo uniinstallpro để gỡ cho sạch registry rồi dung uniblue registry booter fix lỗi xong mới cài lại google chrome mà vẫn... the application was unable to start correctly (0xc00000a5). click ok to close the application ! các bác giúp em với! 
thanks!

----------


## phukiensamsung

chán sao chẳng có ai giúp mình thế nhỉ?

----------


## seor7

dùng bản portable nhá
http://portableapps.com/news/2011-06-29_-_google_chrome_portable_12.0.742.112_released

----------


## lavendervip

bạn làm theo cách này nha:
- windows+r --> gõ vào regedit rồi ok
- tìm khóa "hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\servi  ces\sysmain"
- r-click vào "start", and then click "modify...", đổi 0 to 4 rồi ok
- restart pc.

----------

